
Germans are Europeans most immune to populism - iamcreasy
http://www.thelocal.de/20161121/germans-are-europeans-most-immune-to-populism-study
======
flukus
Makes you wonder if there is a genetic component at play? A lot of the most
susceptible Germans died during WW2.

